# Which drugs help against acute panic like for example when you're under attack?



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Imagine this scenario:

You're underways outside and suddenly you notice that someone's following you or that someone's probably going to attack you and you become instantly totally consumed by acute panic which paralyzes you even more and reduces your chance of being able to defend yourself even more. Is there anything which could help in such a situation? I fear not. I mean there's nothing which has an instant effect and which kicks in within seconds and erases your fear or gives you courage in order to defend yourself, right?
Damn, why does something like this not exist? A lot of people could use this. For example soldiers in war or people who live in the city with lots of crime who are being attacked on a regular basis.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like you need propranolol


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is there cause for concern that someone is following you? If not, why would you be afraid? Your just making these fears up.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot about this, but as a martial artist who has been in some intense sparring scenarios, even if they were not street fights, and someone who knows combat veterans, I can tell you that in the right situations the brain produces a "fight" chemical as opposed to a "flight" one which can help you fight off attackers.

Problem is, some people freeze up instead as there are two ways the brain can go: fight or flight, but a lot of it depends on training.

If you train yourself to deal with violent scenarios, then when necessary you will most likely not freeze up and your training will kick in and you may find yourself even MORE prepared to fight because of the extra adrenaline which can actually HELP sometimes in these scenarios.

Ever heard of people getting "superior strength" in emergency situations?

It's real. Sometimes emergencies and danger actually bring out the BEST in people.

It's a complex subject, and I think just as much mental training might be necessary as physical to make sure you have the "fight" instinct rather than "flight" and I am not sure what mental training is the right kind, but the point is, under the right circumstances your brain will produce EXACTLY the type of "drug" you are looking for in just a matter of seconds...


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,
but what if you're so scared that you get a gigantic pulse and you feel as if you're not getting enough air? In such a state you can impossibly fight you're busy dealing with your symptoms.

I guess there is no drug which you could take before a fight which would kick in within seconds and then help you control yourself, right?


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

T800 said:


> Hi,
> but what if you're so scared that you get a gigantic pulse and you feel as if you're not getting enough air? In such a state you can impossibly fight you're busy dealing with your symptoms.
> 
> I guess there is no drug which you could take before a fight which would kick in within seconds and then help you control yourself, right?


I don't know man, the issue of "Fight and flight" has always existed.

But I think that if you are being attacked and your life is in danger it would probably be harder to worry about "not getting enough air". Most likely you are worried about dying haha.

But if you train in the martial arts VERY seriously and get confident that you can defend yourself, and maybe also do different kinds of meditation and even hypnosis of visualization, and you heavily prepare for a violent attack then chances are you will react properly when it happens.

Think about it, when you have SA or other anxiety your life is not in danger. If someone is trying To KILL you, it's gonna be hard to think about anything else.

I don't know the answers, but soldiers in war and martial artists prepare for this kind of stuff and are able to be ready for it.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

xanax


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

No cocaine. None at all. Nononononononomono. No!


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

T800 said:


> Imagine this scenario:
> 
> You're underways outside and suddenly you notice that someone's following you or that someone's probably going to attack you and you become instantly totally consumed by acute panic which paralyzes you even more and reduces your chance of being able to defend yourself even more. Is there anything which could help in such a situation? I fear not. I mean there's nothing which has an instant effect and which kicks in within seconds and erases your fear or gives you courage in order to defend yourself, right?
> Damn, why does something like this not exist? A lot of people could use this. For example soldiers in war or people who live in the city with lots of crime who are being attacked on a regular basis.


I'd let a good psychiatrist decide on that one, and I'm pretty sure it would be one of too thkngs: a) an anti psychotic b) nothing.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

T800 said:


> Imagine this scenario:
> 
> You're underways outside and suddenly you notice that someone's following you or that someone's probably going to attack you and you become instantly totally consumed by acute panic which paralyzes you even more and reduces your chance of being able to defend yourself even more.


This freeze-response actually makes sense. Say you are walking in the wilderness and suddenly you spot a lion. This is where fight or flight are not your best options, since you can't outrun a lion and you certainly can't fight it. By freezing, you can avoid detection, and this is likely your greatest chance of survival.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

depressed77 said:


> This freeze-response actually makes sense. Say you are walking in the wilderness and suddenly you spot a lion. This is where fight or flight are not your best options, since you can't outrun a lion and you certainly can't fight it. By freezing, you can avoid detection, and this is likely your greatest chance of survival.
> 
> /depressed77


I usually tame it on the spot.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I usually tame it on the spot.


It's because in your case, the lion freezes.

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there nothing snortable which helps against acute panic and works instantly? Do they not have nasal benzos or something like that? Or snortable benzos for acute cases? :blank


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

T800 said:


> Is there nothing snortable which helps against acute panic and works instantly? Do they not have nasal benzos or something like that? Or snortable benzos for acute cases? :blank


I'm not sure, there SHOULD be or it should be something that can be developed, but if your life is in danger it's also dangerous to be TOO relaxed cause if it's life or death you need to act like it, so long as you don't take "freeze" option, flight CAN be a good option, unless you can't escape and fight is the only one...

If this is too personal a question you don't have to answer but do you have some reason to feel that your life is in imminent danger?

If not, or even if so, can't you just get a benzo prescription and take them everyday so you are ALWAYS on them??

I mean, I'm not worried of attack but with my anxiety I take benzos and I am always on them.

If, indeed, you have any REAL reason to fear for your life In my humble opinion as a life long martial artist you should be training and learning survival tactics.

NOT so much that you get paranoid, but they will give you a sense of security and you may eventually develop the right reaction to attack.

I can't even know if my reaction would be correct as I have never been in that situation, but soldiers in war often go through mental as well as physical training.

My guess is that you may be overthinking this, but I could be wrong since I don't know your situation.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

T800 said:


> Is there nothing snortable which helps against acute panic and works instantly? Do they not have nasal benzos or something like that? Or snortable benzos for acute cases? :blank


Crack cocaine works the best!

Kills them panic attacks everytime!

The acute agonist of the alpha recepter will downregulate alpha lowering anxiety.


----------



## maetmpj (Aug 30, 2013)

It's real. Sometimes emergencies and danger actually bring out the BEST in people.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

No coke; do mary jane.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Benzo's are supposed to work for this right? Not that they work that well. I wish they had a better drug for it. When my anxiety is really bad, Benzo's just replace my anxiety with dizzyness/drowsiness; they're kind of lame. Anyway, yeah there really isn't something that works great I don't think. maybe MDMA? Not that anyone should consider it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Crack cocaine works the best!
> 
> Kills them panic attacks everytime!
> 
> The acute agonist of the alpha recepter will downregulate alpha lowering anxiety.


Well he takes Ritalin so he might as well. I mean recent research is showing Ritalin is neurodegenerative and increases brain inflammatory cytokines. Ouch.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Well he takes Ritalin so he might as well. I mean recent research is showing Ritalin is neurodegenerative and increases brain inflammatory cytokines. Ouch.


Orly???? 

Now I'm scared.


----------



## AlexP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

I get occasional severe panic attacks, Propranolol helps quite a bit and seems to kick in fairly quickly. Ativan also really has helped me in the past but I got a tolerance for it really fast so it didn't work anymore for attacks. My psych just gave me a very small amount Xanax pills just for panic so I'm hoping it helps for when I have a really bad attack.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

In moderation right the short half-life is appealling. Have a crack hoot first thing in the morning upon waking lol. 

I wonder if caffeine increases imflammation as we'll. It supposely raises crp so it probably does. Marijauna lowers crp.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

T800 said:


> Imagine this scenario:
> 
> You're underways outside and suddenly you notice that someone's following you or that someone's probably going to attack you and you become instantly totally consumed by acute panic which paralyzes you even more and reduces your chance of being able to defend yourself even more. Is there anything which could help in such a situation? I fear not. I mean there's nothing which has an instant effect and which kicks in within seconds and erases your fear or gives you courage in order to defend yourself, right?
> Damn, why does something like this not exist? A lot of people could use this. For example soldiers in war or people who live in the city with lots of crime who are being attacked on a regular basis.


Xanax sublingual would be the fastest. Unless you can inject some ketamine on the run.

Best thing to do, is get yourself a pit bull. It's like walking with a visible loaded gun. People will see that dog from a block away and triple rush it to the other side of the street. You won't have to worry about getting mugged, jumped, assaulted, etc. Just make sure that you don't train it to be a personable kind of dog with strangers. You wan't it to be loyal to you period.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> In moderation right the short half-life is appealling. Have a crack hoot first thing in the morning upon waking lol.
> 
> I wonder if caffeine increases imflammation as we'll. It supposely raises crp so it probably does. Marijauna lowers crp.


Just out of curiosity what is CRP??


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

metamorphosis said:


> Xanax sublingual would be the fastest. Unless you can inject some ketamine on the run.
> 
> Best thing to do, is get yourself a pit bull. It's like walking with a visible loaded gun. People will see that dog from a block away and triple rush it to the other side of the street. You won't have to worry about getting mugged, jumped, assaulted, etc. Just make sure that you don't train it to be a personable kind of dog with strangers. You wan't it to be loyal to you period.


Great idea.

But I also suggest martial arts and weapon training as well as mediation for personal reasons.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Xanax sublingual would be the fastest. Unless you can inject some ketamine on the run.
> 
> Best thing to do, is get yourself a pit bull. It's like walking with a visible loaded gun. People will see that dog from a block away and triple rush it to the other side of the street. You won't have to worry about getting mugged, jumped, assaulted, etc. Just make sure that you don't train it to be a personable kind of dog with strangers. You wan't it to be loyal to you period.


It's funny that pit bulls get this ride as the strongest dogs but they are not! Rottweilers are the strongest. They are the only dog who's bite is almost as strong as a WOLF. It way stronger than a pit bull bite.

Here's something National Geographic did on it.






So Rottweiler is the dog you want for protection. They also can basically rip someone apart with their weight once they have bitten in.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

but i cant do any MA my body has too many weaknesses doing MA would only hurt me more


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

kehcorpz said:


> It's funny that pit bulls get this ride as the strongest dogs but they are not! Rottweilers are the strongest. They are the only dog who's bite is almost as strong as a WOLF. It way stronger than a pit bull bite.
> 
> Here's something National Geographic did on it.
> 
> ...


I think either would do the trick for the majority of people. I would not want to be by either one. Much better than walking your little toy poodle. Who just incessantly barks as you're being robbed. Gnawing at the guys ankle, as he kicks it aside. The original post is more of a tongue-and-cheek response. Though it would be a very effective way of protection.
Overthinker80 response is a much more productive way to grow as a person and defend yourself, obviously.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

T800 said:


> but i cant do any MA my body has too many weaknesses doing MA would only hurt me more


What are your physical weaknesses?

You might be wrong.

There's a guy named Kyle Maynard who is a very good wrestler and is also pretty good at Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and he has no arms or legs.

Do you have it worse than him?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Overthinker80 said:


> Just out of curiosity what is CRP??


C-reactive protein. One of the markers for imflammation in heart dieases.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> C-reactive protein. One of the markers for imflammation in heart dieases.


So wait, in your earlier post were you trying to say that caffeine can produce heart disease?!?!

I've never heard that before and I've heard that it's actually good for you.

I hope you are wrong cause I drink a lot of coffee.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

T800 said:


> but i cant do any MA my body has too many weaknesses doing MA would only hurt me more


If your going to act scared all the time, how are you going to enjoy yourself. You only live once. Do you care about being scared more? Or enjoying life?

Also I don't believe you're as scared as you are depicting yourself to be. You keep claiming that you're scared of pretty much every medication, (except ritalin because you take that) yet no matter what, you won't shift your opinion. It's as if being scared of medication is like a religion to you.

What will actually help you kick the bucket and move on? Or does moving on matter to you?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Overthinker80 said:


> So wait, in your earlier post were you trying to say that caffeine can produce heart disease?!?!
> 
> I've never heard that before and I've heard that it's actually good for you.
> 
> I hope you are wrong cause I drink a lot of coffee.


lol I never said that. It to complex of a issue to say that it can or can not. It is good and bad like a lot of thing's even if it does it wouldn't kill you today or 40+ years from now.

It good that it increases people's motor movements get them moving around planning/thinking. It may be bad cause it both constricts and dilates the blood vessels at the same time and some other things that could be potential bad. Increase stomachacid/dehyderation of the colon.

Adenosine is a calming neurotransmitter. Caffeine is a adenosine antagonist so it block's the calming effects that chemical has on the body. It would be nice if there was an adenosine agonist it would probably be like a benzo.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> lol I never said that. It to complex of a issue to say that it can or can not. It is good and bad like a lot of thing's even if it does it wouldn't kill you today or 40+ years from now.
> 
> It good that it increases people's motor movements get them moving around planning/thinking. It may be bad cause it both constricts and dilates the blood vessels at the same time and some other things that could be potential bad. Increase stomachacid/dehyderation of the colon.
> 
> Adenosine is a calming neurotransmitter. Caffeine is a adenosine antagonist so it block's the calming effects that chemical has on the body. It would be nice if there was an adenosine agonist it would probably be like a benzo.


Yeah, that is one issue with caffeine for me is that it makes me more anxious and need more Klonopin which I already take so the two work at cross purposes.

I want to cut down on coffee but I really can't moderate and I'm hoping DBT helps me with that.

Maybe I should switch to green tea as I have heard that it has two chemicals, one which makes you alert which I guess is the caffeine, and also something that calms you down, but I'd really rather just keep it to one cup of coffee a day if I could.

What's an "agonist" anyway?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Overthinker80 said:


> Yeah, that is one issue with caffeine for me is that it makes me more anxious and need more Klonopin which I already take so the two work at cross purposes.
> 
> I want to cut down on coffee but I really can't moderate and I'm hoping DBT helps me with that.
> 
> ...


Me either I can't moderate caffeine it so addictive anything over 2 cup's then I feel like crap.

I notice caffeine causes moderate ED and aggerevates prostate and hemeroids issues. My penis hangs way more flacid when I don't drink my vein's don't nesscarly feel relaxed but constricted and dilated on caffeine or knotted more like. That reason enough for me to believe it does some kinda cardiovascular damage slowly.

My bloodpressure was 117/76 today.

Caffeine is also a gaba antagonist. Caffeine has a huge half-life it takes like 36+ hours to get it nearly cleared and if your on other medication it could even take longer luvox increases caffeine half-life to 96 some hour's that retarded.

It will probably take a good 3 day's to detox and get over the caffeine withdraws my worst ones are probably decrease modivation and concenteration.

Agonist is something that activates the recepter well an antagonist blocks it.

What's DBT?


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Me either I can't moderate caffeine it so addictive anything over 2 cup's then I feel like crap.
> 
> I notice caffeine causes moderate ED and aggerevates prostate and hemeroids issues. My penis hangs way more flacid when I don't drink my vein's don't nesscarly feel relaxed but constricted and dilated on caffeine or knotted more like. That reason enough for me to believe it does some kinda cardiovascular damage slowly.
> 
> ...


DBT is Dialectical Behavioral Therapy.

I don't know, I don't think caffeine is likely to do any cardiovascular damage that is actually going to lead to any kind of serious condition and certainly not death lol.

Like you said "even if it wasn't a problem it wouldn't kill me now or 40+ years from now."

If it was actually a serious health threat people would know by now.

I still hope I can eventually cut down but I've never been able to.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think caffeine was proven safe in doses of up to 400mg a day? This is coming from health Canada so there may be different views on it. Coffee itself makes it even more safe due to its rich content of different nutrients including antioxidants. 

Although someone mentioned here that 1 strong starbucks has about 400mg of caffeine lol.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

good earth cafe you can get organic coffee it pretty good. 

What kinda coffee you like drinking kehcorpz?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> You go to good earth cafe you can get organic coffee it pretty good.
> 
> What kinda coffee you like drinking kehcorpz?


I get this one from Costco and drink it black:


----------



## TheMail (Aug 13, 2013)

Anonymous Loner said:


> No coke; do mary jane.


Actually for me, Marijuana makes my anxiety WORSE. :um


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

TheMail said:


> Actually for me, Marijuana makes my anxiety WORSE. :um


That's what the majority of people feel but there's always 1 or 2 vocal people who swear it's the best thing in the world. They are either new to it or haven't used it long enough to notice its detrimental effects.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> That's what the majority of people feel but there's always 1 or 2 vocal people who swear it's the best thing in the world. They are either new to it or haven't used it long enough to notice its detrimental effects.


That's not always true for everyone.

I'm not at all new to it and yes, sometimes it does make my anxiety worse and sometimes it doesn't and I will just really enjoy myself.

It NEVER makes my anxiety worse if I get drunk while smoking though, then it's just amazing because the booze gets rid of the anxiety and allows me to fully enjoy BOTH substances and my brother also feels this way.

But I have known people who don't ever get at all anxious when smoking even without drinking and have been doing it for years and can do just about anything high.

Everyone reacts differently to different drugs and you are totally wrong if you think there aren't long time weed smokers who genuinelly don't get anxious when high.

I think some people who react badly to certain substances want to convince themselves that NO ONE ever has a good reaction to them because it makes them feel better, but they are just jealous really.

Kind of like the alcoholic who wishes he could moderate with drinking so tells everyone who ever drinks that they will eventually succumb to addiction when it's completely false.

Misery loves company and they want some, basically.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Overthinker80 said:


> That's not always true for everyone.
> 
> I'm not at all new to it and yes, sometimes it does make my anxiety worse and sometimes it doesn't and I will just really enjoy myself.
> 
> ...


I'm simply talking about people who already have anxiety disorders taking onto weed. Those who never had anxiety disorders will definitely do fine. Some may become paranoid and such but yah I know people who do well on it too. A lot of my friends and myself had issues since we always had anxiety/depression issues. It didn't do too bad at first but years of chronic heavy use caught up with me that's for sure.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm simply talking about people who already have anxiety disorders taking onto weed. Those who never had anxiety disorders will definitely do fine. Some may become paranoid and such but yah I know people who do well on it too. A lot of my friends and myself had issues since we always had anxiety/depression issues. It didn't do too bad at first but years of chronic heavy use caught up with me that's for sure.


Yeah I hear ya. That's what sucks about anxiety.

I HAVE noticed I get less anxious from certain strains, as well as from eating and vaporizing.

The consistent thing with me is that if I get drunk or at least have like 4 drinks when smoking I never get anxious, but then there's the probs w/ drinking too much like gaining weight and hangovers.

About 2 weeks out of the year though I like to smoke and drink together for a while and really have some fun.

Maybe someday with the new advancements in strain engineering they'll develop one which doesn't cause anxiety.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Are there really no inhalable benzos? Or snortable benzos which work immediatelly? WHY does something like this not exist!!??!? :mum


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

T800 said:


> Are there really no inhalable benzos? Or snortable benzos which work immediatelly? WHY does something like this not exist!!??!? :mum


I heard the benzo suppository works real fast


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I heard the benzo suppository works real fast


And if he's getting attacked by someone and they see him bending over and shoving something in his bum, maybe they will reconsider the attack? hehe


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> And if he's getting attacked by someone and they see him bending over and shoving something in his bum, maybe they will reconsider the attack? hehe


That the last thing you would want to do in a fight. Oh **** I'm about to get beat "let's slam this 26" most people that are drunk get beat down I rather not be impaired well fighting.

He should just poo in his hand and chuck it at them. That would be the best deterent.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

TheMail said:


> Actually for me, Marijuana makes my anxiety WORSE. :um


It just depends. For some people it increases paranoia and anxiety, for others it decreases it, it just depends. I think the former tends to happen if you use it very chronically, but it's meant to decrease anxiety and to calm people. Increased anxiety is one of the negative effects of it that can be experienced. If you're already very anxious it might have that effect.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> That the last thing you would want to do in a fight. Oh **** I'm about to get beat "let's slam this 26" most people that are drunk get beat down I rather not be impaired well fighting.
> 
> He should just poo in his hand and chuck it at them. That would be the best deterent.


I think how you handle your fight or flight is really a good indicator of how you would react to norepinephrine drugs. I've been in fight or flight mode before for example when my brother got attacked by some guy. I didn't think twice my heart rate jumped up and I ran and jumped the guy. Norepinephrine makes me more confident in myself. So that's why I probably don't get stuck or run. Those who get stuck or run probably get really bad anxiety on norepinephrine based drugs.


----------

